# vertical 4 drawer legal size file cabinet plans.



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Okay, I need a couple of bigger filing cabinets to keep my papers straight in my home office. (work full time, consulting on the side, and trying to get my own business. going.). I do not want the particle board junk from Office Depot, and I thought this might just be a good project. Can somebody steer me to a good Legal size, 4 drawer filing cabinet plan I can build out of readily available plywood? This will give me a chance to practice some basic woodworking techniques, as well as provide me with the bookcase (es) I need. Thanks. (BTW, I need this right now more than I Need a workbench, which is why I am digging for this plan.)


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

You can buy plans, or get them free, but not as rewarding as doing your own. If you want to add to your WW'ing experience try laying it out.

Start with your needs. If you want legal size drawers, decide which way you want them...front to back or left to right. Measure the folders you'll be using, including a Pendaflex style (hanging), and include height for a tab.

The drawer size may determine width, depth, and height. Make allowances for spacing, drawer slides, ends/divider thickness, etc.

It's really very simple. Start off with a rough sketch and keep plugging in dimensions to the sketch to get final dimensions for the entire project.

Then you make a materials list, cut list, any fabrication details. Then cut out parts, put together, finish, and you're done. See how fast it really goes.

Or, you might try www.plansnow.com


----------



## stuart (Jan 20, 2008)

yeah I hate those fake garbage from office depot or any other place that sells these quickie office set ups that reeks over time.

I'd say go with your own wood and your own efforts.

Save a little $ any way.


----------



## Benjamin Jones (Mar 2, 2008)

*File Cabinet plans and others*

Try this company - very nice plans.
http://www.furnituredesigns.com/


----------

